
Should “Ask HN” Work Like “Show HN”? - matt_the_bass
I really like how the Show HN is like a list of its own with &quot;top&quot; and &quot;newest&quot; and the &quot;Show HN&quot; token during submission.<p>According to the docks &quot;The current Show HNs can be found via show in the top bar, and the newest are here. To post one, simply submit a story whose title begins with &quot;Show HN&quot;.&quot;<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking it would be nice if the &quot;ask HN&quot; posts worked the second way. My reasoning is that way newly posted Asks wouldn&#x27;t be lost on the general HN &quot;new&quot; page.<p>What do others think? If many do, perhaps we can ask ycombinator to consider this change.
======
brudgers
Anyone can ask the moderators using the |Contact| link at the bottom of the
page. It is the preferred method for feature requests.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Of course. I just thought a discussion would be useful to reference in the
feature request if there was voiced support for this idea.

